# How do you create a rabbet joint with a jigsaw?



## MrsCowher (Jan 17, 2013)

I am new to woodworking and I am a woman. I feel intimidated by a circular saw for now, so my husband got me a jigsaw. We hope to soon get a miter saw.

My question is how do I create a rabbet joint using my jigsaw?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

It could be done as long as the rabbit is not longer than your blade length. You could cut from the face and in from the end. A handsaw would be a better choice. :smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yes to above*

So you know what a rabbet is, it's the end rabbet in the diagram. The edge rabbet has the grain going parallel.


This is a lousy diagram, too confusing..... JMO


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> So you know what a rabbet is, it's the end rabbet in the diagram. The edge rabbet has the grain going parallel.


That's confusing for a beginner...showing end/edge rabbet, and also have pointers showing a through dado to the same area.

Actually, maybe it's just my experience, but a rabbet is a rabbet, where ever it is machined. I don't recall specific terms for where it is machined. Scott has a good answer.









 







.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> That's confusing for a beginner...showing end/edge rabbet, and also have pointers showing a through dado to the same area.
> 
> Actually, maybe it's just my experience, but a rabbet is a rabbet, where ever it is machined. I don't recall specific terms for where it is machined. Scott has a good answer.
> 
> ...


I absolutely agree that this is confusing (even for me). There are too many terms for the same things, but I don't get to make the rules, I just report what I find to be the case, and in this case I DID combine them in what is likely to be a bit confusing to a beginner.

Thanks for pointing that out.

Paul


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

I can't seem to think of a way to safely cut rabbets with a jig saw. I would suggest you invest in a good router. You'll need it eventually and it is a much safer way to cut rabbets and dados. Good luck and welcome to the site!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> So you know what a rabbet is, it's the end rabbet in the diagram. The edge rabbet has the grain going parallel.


FYI, the "dado" on the right is not a dado... It's a groove.

Dado - across grain
Groove - with grain

If we gonna be technical about it :smile:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

A sliding filister or rabbet plane such as a Stanley 78 will cut rabbets with and against the grain and they are simple and relatively safe to use.

That might be your best option if you are unsure about using power tools.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Firemedic, do you by chance know if the Stanley 78s you can buy new on Amazon are any good?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

This One?

It doesn't look like the casting has changed all that much if any. I would assume it would function fine... but without one to look at and test I can't answer with certainty.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*don't believe anything you see on the net*



firemedic said:


> FYI, the "dado" on the right is not a dado... It's a groove.
> 
> Dado - across grain
> Groove - with grain
> ...


Sorry. Not my diagram. Stole from Hobbithouse. phinds. see post 5 above by phinds.
I didn't like it much either...too confusing.
I never made the distinction between a rabbett on the end of a board or along the edge ...a rabbet is a rabbet regardless of the grain direction. JMO
So, do you make a "groove" with a stacked groove set or a stacked dado set? ....just askin' :blink:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

The problem with the word "groove" is that it can be legitimately applied to ANY dado, or any other "channel" to just use another word that means the same thing (pretty much) to avoid a circular definition.

When I looked up all the various definitions all over the place, I got nothing that said a dado had to go against the grain. I have another pic (that you may not like any better), and I'll find it and post it

OK, I see my "other figure" is a pair of things with its own web page here:

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/text/_grooves.htm

As I say on that page, I call ALL of those things "grooves".

I just don't feel that "groove" is a technical term, really, the way "dado" is; that is "groove" is a standard English language term whereas dado is a specialty term.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*groove*

my defintion, and I didn't look it up:
a cavity with parallel sides and or bottom of a finite or measurable length. 
It doesn't matter how you made it, whether router bit, dado set, series of cuts, wobble blade or where on the material it is or in which direction it runs... JMHO :smile:

it seems to me dado fits the above definition also...... just sayin'


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

phinds said:


> The problem with the word "groove" is that it can be legitimately applied to ANY dado, or any other "channel" to just use another word that means the same thing (pretty much) to avoid a circular definition.
> 
> When I looked up all the various definitions all over the place, I got nothing that said a dado had to go against the grain. I have another pic (that you may not like any better), and I'll find it and post it
> 
> ...


+1. :yes: I agree. I've always called them just dadoes or rabbets. Everyone I've been associated with one way or another just calls them dadoes, no matter which way they are oriented. My take on the "groove" thing is that it was started on the internet/forums, and been repeated so many times it took a life of its own. Maybe someone years ago, wanted to impress others and made that differentiation by calling it differently as to the grain direction.









 







.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> my defintion, and I didn't look it up:
> a cavity with parallel sides and or bottom of a finite or measurable length.
> It doesn't matter how you made it, whether router bit, dado set, series of cuts, wobble blade or where on the material it is or in which direction it runs... JMHO :smile:
> 
> it seems to me dado fits the above definition also...... just sayin'


Izzatso. My experience with a "groove" is more related to a "V" groove. No parallel sides there. OH, I almost forgot...Flutes are grooves in my book too...no parallel sides there either. Just sayin'.








 







.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Grooves are whats left behind a wagon going down a muddy road. :yes:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*OK*



Alchymist said:


> Grooves are whats left behind a wagon going down a muddy road. :yes:


If wagons make grooves, then cars and trucks must make ruts. Must have something to do with the horses...? My Grandpa always said "Stay in the ruts" when he was teaching me to drive the Model T ..... and when we were hand pickin' corn in the horse drawn wagon with Jake the mule and Jenny the draft horse. Seems like it was just yesterday. 
But I digress. What was the original question?


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> If wagons make grooves, then cars and trucks must make ruts. Must have something to do with the horses...? My Grandpa always said "Stay in the ruts" when he was teaching me to drive the Model T ..... and when we were hand pickin' corn in the horse drawn wagon with Jake the mule and Jenny the draft horse. Seems like it was just yesterday.


And of course there were vinyl records, ........& "groovin to the sounds"....


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

speaking of grooves and ruts:

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_railroadties.htm


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Well back to the op' question. I really can't see any simple way to make a rabbet with a jigsaw. A router is my first option for rabbets with a rabbeting bit, but if your worried about danger then a rabbet plane would work too just a little more work, but it would be very very safe.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

There's not a good way to make a rabbet joint with a jig saw. If you managed to cut it, it would be so crude and uneven it would be a waste of time. You need to purchase a router or a table saw.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

phinds said:


> speaking of grooves and ruts:
> 
> http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_railroadties.htm


An interesting read.
http://www.snopes.com/history/american/gauge.asp









 







.


----------

